# Titulo intermedio de Electronica



## coquelo (Feb 22, 2012)

hola.....
Alguien sabe o tiene la resolución del titulo intermedio de ingeniería electrónica en la UTN-FRBA
se que hay que tener aprobado todo 3° y dos materias de 4° pero había como tres opciones de para elegir esas dos materia???

Gracias
Coquelo


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 22, 2012)

Si quieres que te respondan poné más información en el titulo. Puedes poner Titulo intermedio UTN-FRBA electronica.
Suerte


----------



## coquelo (Feb 22, 2012)

hola.....
Alguien sabe o tiene la resolución del titulo intermedio de ingeniería electrónica en la UTN-FRBA
se que hay que tener aprobado todo 3° y dos materias de 4° pero había como tres opciones de para elegir esas dos materia???

Gracias
Coquelo[/QUOTE]


----------

